
Ask HN: By how much am I underpaid? - abbadadda
Short of sharing my CV and current salary with everyone and getting opinions, how can I figure out of I&#x27;m being overpaid, or more likely, underpaid in my current position? I suppose it is a question of underpaid but by how much.<p>I put out the first number in recent negotiations against my better judgement. I was recently laid off and did not stick to what I knew I should have done by not putting out the first number. The firm asked me for my &quot;take out&quot; number and I quoted what I thought was pretty high. They wound up exceeding my figure by 7k which I thought was a nice gesture but not a good sign as to if my anchor was high enough. Now I&#x27;m kicking myself by not putting out a much higher initial figure. However, I do know by talking to a 3rd party recruiter that I got the offer over a candidate they were working with, so maybe I&#x27;d be upset the other way if I put out too high of a figure and didn&#x27;t get the job. I know that &quot;being affordable&quot; is a thing and that if a candidate is too expensive a company might go with their second but less expensive option.<p>I&#x27;ll have a chance to discuss salary in 6 months but unless I really crush it I doubt there is room for movement so soon after starting.<p>In any case, if anyone has some good insight into how to figure out what I could be making I&#x27;d appreciate it. As an FYI I am working in DevOps &#x2F; SRE for a financial company.
======
byoung2
have you looked up your company and position on sites like Glassdoor, indeed,
or salary.com? That would be a good place to start. Glassdoor will give you a
range that can tell you if you are in the right ballpark. The fact that they
gave you $7k over your ask tells me you lowballed yourself, and they corrected
it up to the bottom to middle of their range.

------
spsful
I agree with what the Glassdoor recommendation. Besides that, maybe for your
position's "compensation ratio". If the company is big enough, they'll have a
ratio that compares your salary to the average (or median) for that position.

Edit: grammar

